# Thundershed v1.5 Alarm Clock Music...?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

What is the best way to make a song my alarm clock sound? Can I use one of my Google Play Music songs or should I just download a song onto my SD Card from iTunes...? Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

if you're looking for a specific song, it's best to load it onto your SD card - you can point an alarm clock program toward the folder that Play Music stores songs in, but it doesn't store them according to anything like the original file name. it just dumps them all into a folder with titles that seem to reflect the order in which they were downloaded.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Like-a dis:


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

number5toad said:


> Like-a dis:
> View attachment 23675


hmm well i would like to just use the stock clock that comes on thundershed i will try loading a song on my sd card see if it shows up on the list of alarm clock rings in the clock

EDIT: got it to work


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

I use MP3Ringtone Maker to find music and edit it to exactly what I want the tones to be.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

